# Triny modeling her new xs puppia harness.....



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

and these are what else I got.......

A lead and some soft toys....


----------



## Jessie (Dec 4, 2005)

She looks great!  

How big is Trinity? I am thinking about getting one for Jetset, but I don't know if I should get a sm or xs.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

aww she look gorgeous in her harness. rockys fav toys are the soft ones too, very cute! :wave:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Hi Jessie, I am not sure as I haven't weight her in a while but she is around 3lb3oz. If that helps.


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Shes such a cutie


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

She looks beautiful!! I love the pink on her, definitely her color!!


----------



## nornie (Feb 20, 2006)

:shock: she is one of the cutest chi's i have ever seen!!!!!! Bailey is not very big so i think i will get him an xs harness too!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

It fits her perfect! She looks great. Aren't those toys so cute?? I got the lamb and the duck too :wave:


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

where did you get the soft toys from?By the way your chi is a cutie.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I agree, that is definitely her color!! She is sooo stunning!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

it looks perfect on her julie! 

did you get it at pitter patter pawz? i ask because i ordered teddy & woody's from them and i got a chick and a turtle too  the woman there is sooo nice!


----------



## IcePrincess (Mar 20, 2006)

Aww she looks great in it. Pink looks really good on her.


----------



## IcePrincess (Mar 20, 2006)

I love the little stuffed toys also


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

princess_ella said:


> where did you get the soft toys from?By the way your chi is a cutie.


I got them free from the lady to say sorry for the delay...she is really nice and becuse it went so well posting to the uk she is now doing it all the time....goodnews everyone. :wave:


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

Awww, how sweet. I just got a red one for Piña - what an awesome harness!!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

Teddy's mom said:


> it looks perfect on her julie!
> 
> did you get it at pitter patter pawz? i ask because i ordered teddy & woody's from them and i got a chick and a turtle too  the woman there is sooo nice!


i got a stuffed lamb too from that lady at pitter latter pawz. its rockys fav toy to carry around now :lol: :lol: she has an awesome business and is very nice!


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

she's so nice..I'll be proud if I have her. :wink:


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

She definitely IS one of the best looking Chis! :wink: Seriously great example of the breed and I love black&tans anyway!!


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

CUTE


----------

